# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  How long do cherry shrimp eggs take to hatch?

## Cacatuoides

Hi

May I ask how long does cherry shrimp's eggs take to hatch into little shrimplets? My shrimps are having eggs on the underside of the body...thanks!  :Grin:  Is there any significance in the color of the eggs? green or yellow color eggs

----------


## fisherw

My experience is about 3 to 4 weeks from when the eggs appear on the underside. I have had both green and yellow eggs but have not been able to determine if there is a difference (i.e whether one colour will hatch and the other will not).

----------


## marle

It takes about 4 weeks, the shrimps give birth to the young alive. Cherry shrimps' eggs are yellow in colour. Crystal red shrimps' eggs are darker coloured.

----------


## Quixotic

Something of interest about the colour of cherry shrimp eggs.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=32402

----------


## enhanzed

off topic but my cherries are pregnant and there are other fishes in the tank , cardinals/guppies ...will they be eaten ?

----------


## Rupert

I did some research sometime ago on CRS egg hatching durations, I would think that Cherry Shrimp would also follow a similar pattern based on water temperature.

----------

